# Our new puppy has Parvo. :(



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Our puppy just recovered from Parvo. Don't lose hope. What did the vet say when you took her in?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry for you and your sweet puppy. I will be praying for her speedy recovery. Keep us posted. She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your puppy.  Did you call the breeder to let them know? If I recall correctly the incubation period for parvo is about 1-2 weeks......I wouldn't be surprised if others in the litter have it. It may help save another pup's life if they know what they're dealing with ahead of time. Fingers crossed your little girl keeps fighting.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Call your breeder and make sure your vet knows to give her some tamiflu.... I am so sorry and so sad for your baby I hope she feels better soon 
keep us posted


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sending best wishes and hope she gets better. If she had been vaccinated already, and they usually come from the breeder with their first shots, have the vet contact the vaccine maker. It sure seems there is a lot of parvo out right now to our babies and there may be a bad vaccine out there. Check the thread about Bentley, plus there is another very recent case of parvo.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry. I'll be hoping for a quick recovery for your poor little baby. Make sure you go visit her as much as you can, I think that will lift her spirits tremendously and help her to keep fighting. Love is a powerful healer!!!!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so, so sorry! Please take the advice given here and do keep us posted! Big hugs to you and especially your little girl. She must be devasted.


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the support everyone. I'm going to go to the vet in just a little bit to check on her. The last time I called to get an update they said she was the same, just kind of laying there. 

She did have her parvo vax, and I'm waiting to hear back from the breeder.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes definitely call the breeder immediately so all the other puppy owners can get checked out as soon as possible - it could be life or death for them.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Are they giving her anti-nausea medication? Keeping her hydrated? I'm so sad for you.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

When Bentley got sick there was no change for 48 hours. He was on IV fluids, the vet administered tamiflu and they gave him antibiotics to fight off secondary infections. They need LOTS of rest to fight the virus. It was so hard to leave him in the hospital but I knew they would do everything to help him fight the virus. 12 days later Bentley is still taking longer than normal naps but he is back to perfect other than that. If there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear, I hope for nothing but the best. Keep us posted on the status


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She's beautiful! I'm so sorry. I know this is just so heartbreaking! Will keep her in our thoughts and prayers that she pulls through. It just isn't fair that she has to deal with such an awful thing so young.


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

I just got back from checking in on her at the vet. I was surprised to see her sitting up in the cage, and she seemed kind of happy to see me. (This morning she would barely move.) So maybe the fluids are making her feel a little better. I wasn't allowed to take her out since she's in their quarantined area. They said they were giving her pain meds, and a bunch of other things along with the IV fluids. She hadn't vomited recently, and they said that was good. They were taking her out of the cage to let her go outside to the bathroom when I left. I don't know whether or not to be hopeful, because from what I read, they can be ok one minute, and take a big dive the next. I'm just dreading a phone call from them that she's dead. Ugh. 

Here is a quick photo that I took. I'll be sure to go see her early in the morning, hopefully she'll still be hanging in there...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She will be in our thoughts in the coming days. Painful to see such a little puppy be sick.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I too read about them taking a turn for the worse but honestly Bentley made small improvements (like your baby sitting up and looking happy) each day. His first day home he wouldn't eat for me, he had for the vet, so I took him right back in. After a shot of anti-nausea medicine he was so much better and only improved from there. Don't lose hope.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor baby


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping for the best for your pup. Parvo is a scary thing to go through. We just diagnosed a 1 year old dog with Parvo because the owners never bothered to take her to the vet. She also has a 4 month old puppy who she also hadn't gotten any shots for yet.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry your little girl is sick. Hoping for the best come morning!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh hang in there!! And please keep going to see her. It will make a huge difference in her spirits to know that her family loves her and is waiting for her to come home. We were this close to fostering a golden a few months ago that had recovered from parvo. The only reason we didn't was because he got adopted instead!! 

She is beautiful and I will keep my fingers crossed that she keeps getting stronger!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope to hear that she is better in the morning. Jige and I are sending healing vibes your way. BTW what is her name?


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope she gets better. Hate to see such a sweet puppy sick like that.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor baby! It makes my heart hurt to see that sweet, sad face. Keep us posted on how she is doing!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. This isn't what you imagine when you bring a puppy home for the first time. I hope that she makes a full recovery!

Does your breeder have a contract regarding the puppy's health? The parvo had to have been contracted at the breeder's home. Either she had another litter previously that had parvo and didn't clean properly or they brought an infected dog in contact with mom/babies.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What's your puppy's name? I'll be praying for you all... please keep us updated as you can...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The prayers on this forum are very powerful - we have seen miracles here.

I will be praying for your cute little pup.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That poor baby. My dog Maddie had parvo when she was a pup and she got through it even though she was very sick. If it makes you feel better call and check on her tonight so you don't have to wait until morning. I checked on Maddie like every three hours and probably drove the vets nuts but it made me feel better to not have to wonder. I will say prayer for your sweet baby.


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

Her name is Penny.  

The breeder said that the other puppies in the litter are not sick, and she's so surprised that she has parvo, since she had the vaccine and booster.

The vet just called (as I was typing this) to give an update, and said she's maintaining her temp well and is doing okay. Not getting any worse, but not really getting better yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

If anyone is interested, here is a youtube video I made of our puppy's first day in her new home. We really do love her, I hope she makes it.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

hoping she's okay and everything turns out for the best!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Penny is such a cute name. I'm glad she isn't getting worse. Sometimes they just need some time to heal and then all of a sudden they get better. Maddie was very sick at first and then all of a sudden she was jumping in her cage and was ready to come home. Lots of hugs to you and little Penny.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying for your swet pup Penny that she continues to improve everyday.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Praying for baby Penny!!! She's adorable....


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Praying for Penny. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone. I'm going to try to get some sleep then go see her really early tomorrow. I'm just so scared that she won't be here tomorrow. I'll keep everyone updated for sure.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE the name Penny. It's a beautiful name, she's a beautiful girl. I have a good feeling about her recovery


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry that you guys are going through this terrible ordeal. Sending you good thoughts across the miles... Penny is absolutely adorable. Any updates?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of Penny this morning...hope all is well.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hoping Miss Penny is feeling better today.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear Flutterby and family--

I hope, so badly, they can save your gorgeous puppy--especially for your young daughters sake!!!!!!!!:crossfing


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

hope to hear a good update about penny!

my grandma used to have a penny, too. she was black lab/boxer or pit mix. they found her. HUGE dog. she weighed well over 100 lbs. lived to be 15. best dog i've ever known.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope that Penny got through the night ok and is much better this morning.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Sending good wishes to your family and especially little Penny, hope she makes a good recovery and can come home soon. She is adorable and such a cute video of her with your family. xx


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping that penny is better this morning


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Hoping for a quick recovery!!!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

This breaks my heart! Prayers your way for Penny!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope and pray penny gets better and has a 100% recovery.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Your video of Penny is beautiful and so is she, I cant believe what a nightmare you are living through, I'm so sorry, I truly hope today brings great news for you, shes come such a long way to be with you, its all so unfair this had to happen. Hugs from across the pond to you all


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Wishing Penny the best. I just loved your video!! How wonderful that your dog welcomed her so well. Good thoughts for your family.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope Penny is feeling better today. Good luck!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope Penny is feeling better today! My Jax had Parvo as a puppy before I brought him home. He is a healthy happy 2 year old now! I heard he was pretty sick too and they thought he may not make it, but he is here, happy and very loved! Many well wishes for Penny. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

It brakes my heart for anyone to have a sick puppy, but especially for a family with little children. You all are in my prayers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Checking up and praying for Penny.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I was hoping that there would be an update on Penny. I hope she is doing better.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

How's Penny today?.. I have been keeping up with the posts, with teary eyes.. I couldn't imagine going through this.. I can't wait till my baby has her full vacs.. So scary.. Sending good thoughts and love to you and Penny.. xxoo


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Penny and family have been on my mind today too.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been thinking about Penny today. I hope she is doing better and we get an update soon.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Good, healing thoughts to you and your girl~


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just checking in on Penny.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Praying for Penny.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoping that no news is good news...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm hoping the same thing.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I just now saw this thread... so sorry that you, your family and especially Penny are going through this. Thinking of you and your little girl tonight... hoping she is doing well. 

As an aside, I know your breeder said none of the other pups are sick, but make sure they know that the incubation period for Parvo can be up to 2 weeks (I think?... I know someone else said the same thing). If you have all only had these pups for 4 or 5 days there's a chance it can still show up in the litter mates... and knowing to look for parvo at the first sign of trouble could be the difference between life and death. Wishing all of you the best.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Praying for your little baby to get well. Do update us on how she is.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is such a sad thread, but I hope today brings good news!


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

SHE'S HOME!!! I'm so sorry I didn't post yesterday, it was a really stressful day. But she improved so much that the vet said she could come home. We were able to pick her up late last night. She was SO happy to see us! I'll post more pictures in a bit, but THANK YOU all for your prayers and well wishes. Quite honestly, she seemed so sick that I thought I would have to go pick her up in a box and tell our kids their new puppy was gone. So it's such a huge relief that she improved and is still our super awesome puppy. The vet bills were pretty high, but it's worth it for our little Penny.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh yay!!! I am so happy to see that she is home! I am praying that she continues to improve and is soon back at 100% healthy! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh what wonderful news!! Makes my day!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that Penny is home and appears to be on the mend!!!!! Now she can get back to being a puppy and doing all of that naughty stuff...........

Look forward to seeing more pictures of your adorable little girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news !! You are going to be very careful about other dogs coming in your yard now. Parvo can live in the soil for up to a year.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

flutterbye said:


> SHE'S HOME!!! I'm so sorry I didn't post yesterday, it was a really stressful day. But she improved so much that the vet said she could come home. We were able to pick her up late last night. She was SO happy to see us! I'll post more pictures in a bit, but THANK YOU all for your prayers and well wishes. Quite honestly, she seemed so sick that I thought I would have to go pick her up in a box and tell our kids their new puppy was gone. So it's such a huge relief that she improved and is still our super awesome puppy. The vet bills were pretty high, but it's worth it for our little Penny.


Best post of the day, I'm so glad she got to come home is doing better!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

AROOOOOOO! What good news!!!!!

My friend's lab puppy had it (as did the rest of the litter) and she's doing quite well 6 months later


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is wonderful news. I am so happy your Penny is on the mend.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news! Hugs to Penny!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

ALRIGHT!! I am so glad to hear she is home and feeling better! This is such a relief to me, and I am sure to you and your family. I hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Welcome home Penny! We're so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad to read this update!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, thank goodness!!! Wishing her a continued speedy recovery so that you can all get on with enjoying puppyhood  Hugs to you all  x


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so glad she is doing better, I know how scary it can be when something is wrong with your puppy - you prepare yourself for the worst. Wonderful that it wasn't needed!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Yahhh!! It's so good to hear good news!! Is it possible that they breeder can help out with the vet bills? I'm trying to remember, but I think you said the breeder was concerned. Just thought it might help. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

flutterbye said:


> SHE'S HOME!!! I'm so sorry I didn't post yesterday, it was a really stressful day. But she improved so much that the vet said she could come home. We were able to pick her up late last night. She was SO happy to see us! I'll post more pictures in a bit, but THANK YOU all for your prayers and well wishes. Quite honestly, she seemed so sick that I thought I would have to go pick her up in a box and tell our kids their new puppy was gone. So it's such a huge relief that she improved and is still our super awesome puppy. The vet bills were pretty high, but it's worth it for our little Penny.


Thank GOD!! I just saw this post last night and read through the whole thread. I saw the video, and went to bed last night thinking about Penny and praying she would be ok. My sister lost her Chocolate Lab to porvo about 15 years ago.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Parvo is a terrible disease, once you've seen/had a dog with it, it haunts you. I am so glad Penny is doing better and is home, now she can get back to life as a happy puppy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY for Penny and your family. Sending continous healing thoughts for her. Totally agree with Claires Friend. Now she can be a fun little puppy again with the kids.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

This IS the best post of the day! I've been checking in, hoping for a good update... This is a GREAT update!!! I'm thrilled for you, the kids, and especially little Penny that will get to enjoy her new family and happy puppyhood!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So happy to hear Penny is home and doing better! Prayers for continued improvement.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am so happy to hear she is better. Can you ask your vet to inform the maker of the vaccine and she is it was defective. I think someone posted that the company picked up the bill for parvo treatment for her dog because it was probably a bad vaccine. Just seems there were too many cases of parvo on young Goldens in the last few months that had been vaccinated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

I am so glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wicked good news! I'm so glad she is under your roof.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so glad she is feeling better - can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is one where you can see her poor little shaved arm! It's kind of a cloudy day out today, so I'll do some more pics tomorrow when it's nicer out.  She's being all happy and running all over the place too, but those pictures are a bit more blurry, haha.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless her little heart. May she go from strength to strength.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Yeah pretty girl!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Such an adorable pup! I'm soo glad that she is making a good recovery. Your you-tube video was so cute!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Penny!!!!! We have had all paws crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that she's well enough to run around like a puppy! She's beautiful. Praying for many happy and healthy years together!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry I'm coming to this thread late, but I'm delighted to see she is doing better. Sending all positive thoughts.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay... Such great news.. Great Job Penny!!!.. Now start being a puppy and enjoy life to the full..  So happy for you and your family!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooray, such good news, so pleased Penny is home now. Hope you can have many happy trouble free puppy days ahead of you now


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooh, I just saw this! Congrats to your penny. She is a strong girl and will grow up into a great family member!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank goodness, Penny! Get well soon, good girl.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Such wonderful news! So happy for you and for Penny! Grow, girl, Grow!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

What wonderful news!! I'm so happy to read she is home and doing well. I can't wait to see more pictures of your little beauty!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad she is better!!! Looking forward to many pics in the years ahead!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I wasn't home yesterday so I just saw that Penny is home. I'm so so happy for you and Penny. She looks great. I was so worried about her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the splendid news! I'm so glad your little gal is recovering at home!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Clever girl, Penny. I am so glad you are home and doing better. 

You have a wonderful family at home, they love you so much. And you have a huge family here too that love you. 

Prayers that Penny makes a full recovery and she can start being the happy little puppy she was born to be. 

Btw. How are her siblings and the other dogs at the breeders?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear Penny is doing so much better and is back home with you!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO happy she's doing better. I've had family here for a week and have been pretty scarce here. From our Penny to yours, wishing little Penny a healthy long life!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I was away for the weekend and just seeing your thread. Sorry you had such a scare with Penny. She is so cute and I am glad she is home.


----------

